# Zooey had a seizure and fell off the bed



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

oh dear you have had quite the week, your babies are in my thoughts


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh no! Poor Zooey. You definitely didn't need any more stress this week (or lifetime, really!) Fingers crossed there's a good an non-recurring explanation to be found.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, Twyla and Muggles. I am consulting with the vet right now. Z's blood work is totally normal, and we're wondering if it could have been a vertigo attack from her ear drops. That would probably be the best case scenario.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

So sorry about that ! My little Chihuahua has had a few seizures. They are very rare. We might have seen 3 so far and she is 11. I wish the same for Zooey, even better, let this be the only one !


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Poor Zooey and poor you! You have really been put to the test this week.

For what it's worth...just in case ..around the side of my bed (which is a low platform bed) I have put pillows, each one overlapping over the previous (like shingles do). This is because my elderly mini Jupiter has been known to fall out of bed. Usually in the morning I just stack them up the corner. I use old bed pillows. Of course since I started doing this, no more falling out of bed, but I feel like if I take them away something will indeed happen.

Actually I think that the older dogs just don't have the proprioception or sense of where they are, that they did when younger. 

Good luck with all of your pack!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hope all is better for zooey. it's so miserable when they can't explain to you how they feel...


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Boy, you've had a tough week! Poor Zooey! I hope all will be well and that it was, as you hope, just dizziness because of the ear infection.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, Dechi. I'm sorry Tamara has had seizures, but luckily not too many.

marialydia, thanks--I am absolutely going to re-do my bed so it's lower, if not on the ground!

After this week, I think I'm going to keep both of the girls in bubble wrap...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope it's an inner ear imbalance thing. This has NOT been a good week for your dear dogs. Another hug from Houston!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, pat, Nifty, and Mfmst  

The vet said we're going to switch to a different ear med plus an oral antibiotic. She couldn't find anything in the literature about the one Zooey is on causing vertigo, but it can't be ruled out as a possibility.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh my goodness, my heart goes out to you for this week and all you're going through! I hope this is an isolated incident with Zooey and you can get everyone back on track in good health. Hugs and love from my end!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, Nicofreako!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh my gosh! My heart just sank reading the topic title! I could not read the post fast enough! I am in tears thinking you are going through this now!!! I hope and hope that it is just a freak thing and the change of meds will do the trick! So many hugs to you and your girls!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my! I hope it is just a one off occurence because of her ear.......you have had enough for one week I think! Putting you and yours in my prayers tonight!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no! Poor Zooey and poor you. That is so frightening. Jose` had a seizure several months ago. Isolated. So far, he's been fine. The good blood work must be a good sign. Let's hope so. Lots of get well vibes and my best thoughts for no more episodes like that. (((hugs)))


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

You have had quite the week! Poor girl, I hope it is nothing serious. Atticus had a random seizure before...scared the heck out of me and I was shaking and crying as I held him. He was very delirious and couldn't stand or walk for a few minutes. Took him to the vet and they couldn't find anything that could have caused it...never had one again.

Keep us all updated!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, AngelAviary, MollyMuiMa, Poodlebeguiled, and Michelle. The girls and I so appreciate your taking the time to think of us! They are snuggling on each side of me right now, Maizie in her cone and Zooey in her little sweater.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you, AngelAviary, MollyMuiMa, Poodlebeguiled, and Michelle. The girls and I so appreciate your taking the time to think of us! They are snuggling on each side of me right now, Maizie in her cone and Zooey in her little sweater.


Ahhh, poor girls ! At least they have such a good mama ! Hope you all have a good night sleep tonight, despite everything !


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh my, what a week you've had! I'm sorry for you all and hope all will be well soon!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh no when it rains, it pours - you sure are being tested this week!
Fingers and paws crossed that this was just due to the ear problem. And that is a great idea to have the pillows around the bed - or at least a plush rug. My girls have fallen out a few times over the years, but no damage done thanks to the rugs.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh, poor little Zooey, and what a week you've all had. Well I hope that's it now and both girls are on the mend. You must be shaking your head, they are very lucky to have you watching over them, take care.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, TP and Caddy. I am counting down the minutes until I give final meds of the day and can go to bed!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, Lori


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

My previous poodle with epilepsy first showed symptoms by falling off the bed in the middle of the night and having a seizure. But he did not cry out when it happened. I am inclined to believe from your description that it was not a seizure, but that Zoey fell for some other reason and cried out because she was awake and not having a seizure.

My senior dog Phoenix lost her balance twice and fell out of our bed. It was not a seizure. I ended up taking a twin bedset from storage and placed it on the floor between our king bed and the wall. Then I put a step by the twin so she could walk up. At night I see her curled up on her own human bed next to us and I think, "Phoenix is safe. She wil not fall out of bed again." An added advantage is if she were to have a seizure (as older dogs do), she will NOT fall out of bed.

So you might want to make a lower bed for her and try not to worry about this incident too much.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Gee, every time I check back with forum something else has happened with Zooey. What is she trying to do? Put grey hairs on her mother's head? I hope thus coming weekend is boring and uneventful, followed by nothing but good health!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I just saw this. Oh my God, poor Zooey! You both will be in my thoughts and prayers. What a week!! Goodness. :-(


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It certainly sounds as if she was conscious when she fell, which could indicate a balance issue rather than a full blown seizure. I am another one that keeps soft stuff heaped around the bed - Poppy in particular is prone to rolling off in the night... I hope the change of medication sorts all Zoe's problems out, and that you all have a calm and peaceful time to recover!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh my goodness Zooeys Mom, you are having quite a week with your girls. Fingers crossed that Maizie is well on the road to recovery and that it was just a balance thing for Zooey. Okay Lord, Elezabeth needs a break....hugs


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What a thing to wake up and find this morning. You surely have been tested this week. I agree with fjm that since Zooey cried when she fell it sounds like she was conscious so more about balance than a seizure. I hope changing the meds helps ASAP.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

So sorry your sweet Zooey had this happen--seriously, what a week, both your girls are now recovering! I bet the medicine change will help and Zooey will not have a recurrence.

Virtual hugs to you, Mama.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

MiniPoo said:


> My previous poodle with epilepsy first showed symptoms by falling off the bed in the middle of the night and having a seizure. But he did not cry out when it happened. I am inclined to believe from your description that it was not a seizure, but that Zoey fell for some other reason and cried out because she was awake and not having a seizure.
> 
> My senior dog Phoenix lost her balance twice and fell out of our bed. It was not a seizure. I ended up taking a twin bedset from storage and placed it on the floor between our king bed and the wall. Then I put a step by the twin so she could walk up. At night I see her curled up on her own human bed next to us and I think, "Phoenix is safe. She wil not fall out of bed again." An added advantage is if she were to have a seizure (as older dogs do), she will NOT fall out of bed.
> 
> So you might want to make a lower bed for her and try not to worry about this incident too much.


Thanks, Minipoo. I'm definitely making the bed lower or getting crib rails. Last night I put pillows all the way around and made a "nest" for Z on the bed. 



Charmed said:


> Gee, every time I check back with forum something else has happened with Zooey. What is she trying to do? Put grey hairs on her mother's head? I hope thus coming weekend is boring and uneventful, followed by nothing but good health!


No, no, Zooey is not usually trouble--that's MAIZIE! And yes, she has probably put a million grays on my head. Thanks, Maizie. 



TrixieTreasure said:


> I just saw this. Oh my God, poor Zooey! You both will be in my thoughts and prayers. What a week!! Goodness. :-(


Thank you for the thoughts and prayers, Trixie--much needed and appreciated!



fjm said:


> It certainly sounds as if she was conscious when she fell, which could indicate a balance issue rather than a full blown seizure. I am another one that keeps soft stuff heaped around the bed - Poppy in particular is prone to rolling off in the night... I hope the change of medication sorts all Zoe's problems out, and that you all have a calm and peaceful time to recover!





lily cd re said:


> What a thing to wake up and find this morning. You surely have been tested this week. I agree with fjm that since Zooey cried when she fell it sounds like she was conscious so more about balance than a seizure. I hope changing the meds helps ASAP.


It seems that since she had just started those ear drops, it would be linked. The weird thing is, I replayed it in my head all night long, her body was totally limp when she fell over and fell of the bed. I would think if she had been conscious she would be flailing? It's really perplexing.



Beaches said:


> Oh my goodness Zooeys Mom, you are having quite a week with your girls. Fingers crossed that Maizie is well on the road to recovery and that it was just a balance thing for Zooey. Okay Lord, Elezabeth needs a break....hugs


Thank you, I really do need a break!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this. Hope all is well and it was a loss of balance. The ear infection will really mess them up, my friends dog had one and she did not realize it. I picked up on it and she wobbled and would lose her balance.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, glorybee. My sister said one of her dogs had a similar incident and she assumed it was from his heart issues, but she remembered he also had an ear infection. Fingers crossed that's all it is for little Zooey.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Zooeysmom's, just checking in on you both. Hang in there. ((Hugs)). ❤


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, you poor thing! 

Well wishes heading your way!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I love those Zooey pics. She is just too adorable to be sick.


----------

